

QUIC network protocol in Chrome repo - fkaminski
https://src.chromium.org/chrome/trunk/src/net/quic/

======
wmf
Congestion control, crypto, FEC... looks pretty advanced. Are there any
references to it from elsewhere in Chromium?

~~~
fkaminski
No explanation on comments, nothing on chromium design docs.. But its UDP and
is just the client code.. Looks like they got the server already :)

